# shelf life of apple butter?



## Groene Pionier

I am making apple juice in the steam juicer from the last apples in storage. I would like to make some more apple butter from the pulp, but I have already a lot! does anyone knows how long the apple butter stays ok after water bath canning? I have contradicting information here... thanks in advance


----------



## bee

I once opened and ate a jar so old that the spices had gone almost black..canned the year my Grandfather died..1969, I think it was at least 15 years old when consumed. I think it had to have been water bath canned but am not positive. I remember we canned straight from the boiling pot of butter into hot jars..... YMMV!!!!


----------



## 7thswan

It will last for years. Just mark your jars and use the oldest first.


----------



## arrocks

Agree. It may not look so great but as long as the seal is still intact it will be ok to eat. I have used a couple of 5 year old jars that were somehow shuffled to the back of the shelves. Very dark color but tasted fine.


----------



## mekasmom

My dad died in the early 80s. We are still eating a few of his jars. They aren't used too often now because there are only 6 left, but they are still good. I have an opened one in the fridge now.


----------



## themamahen

well the eygptians used those spices for preserving their mummies so they are a preservative natural of course I agree with e1 else will last a very LONG time ive also eaten 8 yr old applebutter lid was getting questionable but the applebutter was good. had turned dark tho didnt affect it much


----------



## Groene Pionier

thank you for your responses. We don't have apple butter where I live. We have something simular, but that is a very black ish product which is kept for years (commercially bought). I have all kinds of apple butter and I sure do like it. Now, I will make some more
thank you again!


----------



## bee

OK, now I have to know where you are and what the product you referenced is...????


----------

